
Teen phone monitoring app leaked thousands of user passwords - asimpletune
https://www.zdnet.com/article/teen-phone-monitoring-app-leaks-thousands-of-users-data/
======
jiveturkey
The exposure had been there for months. WHY oh why couldn’t he have waited a
few more days, for GDPR to kick in.

No matter I guess. There will be many more like this.

Maybe GDPR will effectively become secure coding (and ops) liability many have
clamored for.

~~~
bifrost
GDPR won't matter for this kind of thing, its a US company with no nexus
outside of the US.

